# Happy Birthday Denton Elliott, Idelette



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 22, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 06-22-2010:

-Denton Elliott (Age: hidden)
-Idelette (born 1978, Age: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## JennyG (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy birthday, both - hope it's a great one!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mindaboo (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy birthday to the both of you!!!


----------



## Berean (Jun 22, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, both!*


----------



## Skyler (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the both of you


----------



## baron (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

